

Ask HN: is the Sublime Text 2 development kind of slowing down? - julien_c

I must first say I absolutely love Sublime Text 2. Best editor I've used in years.<p>However, I'm a bit concerned at the current speed of its evolution -- the plugin system is great and lets you improve quite a bit of things, but the core could be improved as well. By reading http://sublimetext.userecho.com/ I feel like things are slowing down a bit. What do you think?
======
swah
He seems to work in cycles of lots-of-releases/no releases. I take that as a
good sign that he knows how to pace work and won't burnout.

------
runjake
I think everything is fine.

What's the big deal if they slow down a little? Breaks are good. What exactly
in the core needs expedient fixing?

------
frou_dh
The developer posted on the forum recently along the lines of that he's busy
working on something larger in scope than what has been typical.

~~~
julien_c
Nice! Any idea what?

~~~
frou_dh
Nope. Thinking about it, I'd actually most like the official documentation to
become far more comprehensive. He's obviously a fantastic programmer as
evidenced by the product, but is his approach to documentation the not-so-
fantastic "meh.. don't really feel like it.." that I'm sure many of us are
familiar with?

------
batista
I think he (the primary developer) did a crazy push to put out Sublime Text 2,
and is now taking a break.

That's the idea behind making a product: passive income. You don't expect him
to work his ass out day in, day out, do you?

That said, I'm fairly certain, after some time development will pick up pace
again, for Sublime Text 3 or 2.x.

